# Building coop



## nicholaus1994

Many questions about building my own chicken coop.


----------



## nicholaus1994

If you have a great deal of experience and have an open mind pls share thoughts and ideas. My coop will be about 14'x23' and I haven't decided on a height yet.
Here is a list of things I'm considering. 
&bull; rain gutter with filter to 55gal drum for automatic watering system inside and outside coop. Dangers?
&bull; using a clear plastic roofing( used in green housing) as a full roof. Good, bad?
&bull; constructing the coop in a way that would allow me to divide it and still have each side functioning. (For quarantine, separation or simply because I don't want to waste the resources of keeping both halves when I have a small flock)
Thank you for you time and answers. All help is appreciated.


----------



## ReTIRED

I don't think much of the idea of CLEAR plastic roofing. MIGHT get TOO HOT inside the Coop.
OTHERWISE....seems OK to me.
_BUT...._I _wonder_ about the SIZE. It is very Non-Standard.... as itilization of common cuts of lumber is concerned.
I believe that I would "re-think" the size...either going somewhat bigger OR somewhat smaller. Check with your local Lumber-Yard regarding common sizes of wood available....and _COST._

AS far a height is concerned....MAKE SURE that it is TALLER inside than YOU are....._bending-over _is uncomfortable and actually somewhat unhealthy. You could end up with a VERY SORE back. 

_just MY 2-pesos worth, 
_-ReTIRED-


----------



## Apyl

I would draw it out on paper to scale and see how it will work out space wise. It sounds like a good size and you should be able to lay it out to work nicely. The gutter with rain barrel is a good idea as long as it rains. I would not use a clear roof, if you want roof lighting use a couple smaller sunroofs. The clear roof will heat that place up and roast your birds.


----------



## nicholaus1994

Thank u for pointing that out to me. I had not considered that, not used to warm weather yet haha


----------



## Alyssa

I suggest that you might want to look at the walk in design at thegardencoop.com. I just bought it myself, as it seemed to break things down into an easy to understand way. Plus the design has a lot of the features that you seemed to be thinking to have on yours.

There would be a lot of ways that you could customize it - and you could just add another section (or more) to make a dual coop - one with a quarantine room or whatnot. Maybe it might give you a good foundation design to start with. Just a thought.


----------



## laxbro

I like they rain gutter with barrel I have one it works great I'm not sure about the clear roof It will heat up like a green house. but other than the roof sounds great


----------



## Roslyn

Here is a semi-complete photo of my existing coop. It is 6 years old this Summer, and yes, I have the opaque rippled poly roofing. I do like it for the light it gives the coop, you MUST have good air circulation because it does get warm inside. However this year most of it needs replaced from wind and something putting a hole in the roof. Most likely a chicken flying down from the tree and hitting the roof just right to put a hole in it. GGrrrrr.

Doing it again, I would go with mostly metal roofing with some of the opaque panels for the light, but metal on the edges for sure because we get wind that lifts the edges up and cracks the panels.

The floor is linoleum that looks like hardwood. Hubbie brought it home from a job site and it cleans up like a dream.  For roosts we used tree branches/saplings that are about 1 1/2 inch diameter. They have held up very well.


----------



## nicholaus1994

Thank u all again for ur suggestions, they have been quite helpful. I am faced with a small dilemma that one of the coops short sides faces south. Will it matter if the opening to the yard is on that side or should I ignore the south facing rule?


----------



## nicholaus1994

Also I have read that some coops are made with screen bottoms? Most say that waste just falls to a dirt/poo pit or something? Is this healthy and safe for the chickens? If soo do u feel that it would b entirely safe if I used something similar to a light weight tarp under the screen and just pulled it out, cleaned and returned it often? Pls share thoughts and cautions. Thank you guys


----------



## wyldflwr

I've recently read that the screen bottoms are not good for chicken feet and should be avoided fwiw


----------



## ReTIRED

nicholaus1994 said:


> Also I have read that some coops are made with screen bottoms? Most say that waste just falls to a dirt/poo pit or something? Is this healthy and safe for the chickens? If soo do u feel that it would b entirely safe if I used something similar to a light weight tarp under the screen and just pulled it out, cleaned and returned it often? Pls share thoughts and cautions. Thank you guys


I use hay-straw on the floor of my coop. I have a board about 4 inches high at the chickens _entrance _to the coop....to retain the hay.
At "Clean-up Time" I remove that board and with a hoe I rake the straw and droppings into my wheelbarrow. ( The _entrance _is just the right heighth.) And then I replace with "new" hay.....4 to 6 inches deep. It's _easily _done. ( I haven't needed to change it very often...just every few months.)
THEN....I put the "stuff" in the wheelbarrow into my Compost Pile.....which eventually gets _tilled into my garden _as needed or appropriate.

-ReTIRED-


----------



## Happeesupermom

Lowe's sells poly carbonate sheets that are used for roof material. It comes in clear, smokey, & white; in 8- & 12-foot lengths, about 28" wide. 

I used the smokey one for the roof of my coop & have no problem with heat in the coop (I live in deep south Texas; hot, tropical climate). In fact, the inside of the coop seems to stay surprisingly cool. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Energyvet

About how much? I need that for my raised beds. My chickens are eating everything. Eeeeekkkk.


----------



## Happeesupermom

I believe the 8' panels run about $13-15. The 12' panels are under $25. 

FYI, if you need to cut them to size with a circular saw, try a fine tooth blade. ;-)


----------



## ReTIRED

Happeesupermom said:


> I believe the 8' panels run about $13-15. The 12' panels are under $25.
> 
> FYI, if you need to cut them to size with a circular saw, try a fine tooth blade. ;-)


At That Price ( and WIDTH )...OSB (wafer-board) is a cheaper alternative....IF you don't require that _indirect SOLAR lighting.
_Rolled-Roofing is inexpensive (used over the OSB) and simple to install.

*Generally....*a fine-tooth blade with MANY teeth is the BEST OPTION for cutting Polycarbonate, fibreglas, OSB, plywood, etc. ( MUCH LESS "splintering", etc. )
I like to SEAL the OSB or PLYWOOD with Polyurethane Varnish _PRIOR to _FINAL installation. It preserves the wood and makes it last much longer.

-ReTIRED-


----------



## Happeesupermom

Yes, the reason I used these is b/c I wanted sunlight to come in during the day, but without the heat. I also put it on one 4'x4' side so that I could kinda peak in without opening up the whole coop, if I wanted. And so far, they've stood up to the ridiculous winds we get down here.


----------



## ReTIRED

Happeesupermom said:


> Yes, the reason I used these is b/c I wanted sunlight to come in during the day, but without the heat. I also put it on one 4'x4' side so that I could kinda peak in without opening up the whole coop, if I wanted. And so far, they've stood up to the ridiculous winds we get down here.


*IF *my comment was _misunderstood _to be a "criticism" of your choice....
...that was NOT my intention.
MY INTENTION ( _as I believe was yours _) was to provide information...and let people decide WHAT fit _THEIR CIRCUMSTANCES_* best.*

I LIKE the IDEA of the sunlighting...but actually have NO NEED for this in my situation. NO DOUBT...that _OTHERS _*do.

*It is surprising how *COSTLY *a simple "Chicken-Coop" can _possibly _become....
.....and NOT counting the owner's own labor *!

THIS *is MY "_focus"_ on Chicken Coops.
I see NO reason to spend a LOT of money for chickens who will _LIKELY _provide 
provide *$ 1.00 *worth of eggs/day.....and EAT about as much themselves.

SO...in MY mind....COOP *COSTS *are _SIGNIFICANT_ *!
(* Of course....there ARE _OTHER_ considerations and motivations for having your own chickens. It ain't ALL dollars....but _one-way or the other _DOLLARS come into play. *)* 
( just trying to ADD to your thread-)
*BEST REGARDS ! 
-*ReTIRED-


----------



## Happeesupermom

ReTIRED, no worries & no offense taken. ;-)


----------



## dandmtritt

nicholaus1994 said:


> If you have a great deal of experience and have an open mind pls share thoughts and ideas. My coop will be about 14'x23' and I haven't decided on a height yet.
> Here is a list of things I'm considering.
> • rain gutter with filter to 55gal drum for automatic watering system inside and outside coop. Dangers?
> • using a clear plastic roofing( used in green housing) as a full roof. Good, bad?
> • constructing the coop in a way that would allow me to divide it and still have each side functioning. (For quarantine, separation or simply because I don't want to waste the resources of keeping both halves when I have a small flock)
> Thank you for you time and answers. All help is appreciated.


You need to think about your size because the sizes that you have are going to waste quite a bit of lumber along the lines of plywood or OSB. To meet your current space I would go with a 16' X 20' this way you won't be wasting sheathing material. With these dimensions your talking 18 sheets just for the walls with no waste, your dimensions you will need 19 sheets and will waste 2 pieces 1' X 8' unless you use the scraps for nesting boxes. I think dividing is a great option you could have a feed and supply room dedicated to your chickens. It would be real cool to put a interior wall in that has access to the nesting boxes from your feed room then you wouldn't have to worry about freezing eggs but could still access them without entering the coop. I wouldn't use clear roofing for the whole thing just one or two panels here and there and I would use metal roofing because it will last the longest. I have thought about the rain barrel option but I'd be worried about freezing in my location. Can't wait to see picks of what you decide to do.
Doug


----------



## Chiefbuzz

Well back to the drawing board... No not a bad thing I have learned so much reading what you all have done and are doing. I find these forms and folks like you all! re TIRED you are a Hoot and I can say that because I'm a re TIRED also or just Tired! but I see your logic in your wisdom, I'm cheap also..... I do have a question for anyone OSB do you have to worry about moister with it if you paint it and do you need to be concerned about the paint you use because of the chickens? We live in the North East and it can get cold really cold for weeks sometime, Not like you Doug but cold enough to freeze eggs before they are laid. We made it through our first Winter with chickens without only a coupile less than we started with and when your wife names each one its hard....Yes we have a Boot hill for Chickens and no we don't raise eating type in fact we have stopped eating chicken all together .... I sneak down to KFC just to smell fried chicken but anyway the wife has already said we will have a home for old chicken who don't lay any more..... Oh my I'm glad were not raising pigs we would have 800 to 1000 pets all over the place.... Oh the picture is the first eggs we got she came running in to show me, I herd her scream with glee so I knew it was eggs. Cost or not we have made sure all the neighbors have eggs and those who are out of work have eggs for their families at church and we have had a number of folks this year out of work and in need but our girls have kept thing going without any stopping so they have blessed many of folks! Again Thanks I'm adding a 2nd Coop this summer so I'll be hanging around a reading.....


----------



## ReTIRED

Chiefbuzz said:


> Well back to the drawing board... No not a bad thing I have learned so much reading what you all have done and are doing. I find these forms and folks like you all! re TIRED you are a Hoot and I can say that because I'm a re TIRED also or just Tired! but I see your logic in your wisdom, I'm cheap also..... I do have a question for anyone OSB do you have to worry about moister with it if you paint it and do you need to be concerned about the paint you use because of the chickens? We live in the North East and it can get cold really cold for weeks sometime, Not like you Doug but cold enough to freeze eggs before they are laid. We made it through our first Winter with chickens without only a coupile less than we started with and when your wife names each one its hard....Yes we have a Boot hill for Chickens and no we don't raise eating type in fact we have stopped eating chicken all together .... I sneak down to KFC just to smell fried chicken but anyway the wife has already said we will have a home for old chicken who don't lay any more..... Oh my I'm glad were not raising pigs we would have 800 to 1000 pets all over the place.... Oh the picture is the first eggs we got she came running in to show me, I herd her scream with glee so I knew it was eggs. Cost or not we have made sure all the neighbors have eggs and those who are out of work have eggs for their families at church and we have had a number of folks this year out of work and in need but our girls have kept thing going without any stopping so they have blessed many of folks! Again Thanks I'm adding a 2nd Coop this summer so I'll be hanging around a reading.....


*Jest "Hootin' & Hollerin'....*out here in _SUNNY_ and *COLD* high-altitude New Mexico. *Ha-Ha !
*I'm also planning to add another Coop this Summer. The "plan" is to make it from _disassembled _pallets. (I've got MORE time than I have _disposable _income.....AND I enjoy building things....just for the FUN of it *! *)
BEST REGARDS, 
*-ReTIRED HOOT*-


----------

